# Suzie Poppet and her teddy



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

I forgot to add my doll in to the forum 
here she is


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Love her Curley hair, watch out Bradley likes girls with curls.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Oh, there she is again, just delightful!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

She is so precious and I love her little friend Teddy, adorable!!!!


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

I have put my suzie on my avaiator as she has not been added to the others in school and feels abit left out she can be there all the time now 
There is a lot of lovely poppets isnt there so different as well 
I sent for my eyes and they look to small I am sure I must have orded the wrong size so will have to nip in town and see if they have any left and pay money out again


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

I think your little poppet is simply adorable and the eyes are perfect just the way they are. Not all children have big eyes. I have a question. What kind of yarn did you use for her hair to get it nice and curly? I love this look and want to how you did it please..


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Suzie Poppet and her delightful bear are lovely! Great hair


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Suzie Poppet and her bear are beautiful. &#128158;


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

So sweet.


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

She is just darling


----------



## Genniewren (May 5, 2016)

So sweet. I love her tiny teddy too.


----------



## EmmyPrewitt (Jun 11, 2012)

That is so adorable!!


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Cute ...


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Will someone get the regular daily mailing to me?
I did not get onne todayyyyyyyyy, is usally very early and is after 11:00 noww. I searched and can not get them
thnx bets WI


----------



## Knittinginmass (Oct 21, 2015)

What pattern did you use for the teddy?


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Did you just attach her hair at the top of the head? Thanks.


----------



## Jauharatoo (Sep 8, 2017)

Too nice. Adorable!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So cute ☺


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

The poppets are so much fun. Thanks so much for sharing. Susie is precious.


----------

